# Can Soy Milk be bad for IBS?



## MrUK (Nov 26, 2002)

I have changed from daily milk to Soy. I couldn't find very low fat, so the one I bought has more fat than semi milk but less than full fat.After drinking a glass I started to get stomach ache. Does this mean the fat content is too high, or does Soy not suit all IBS sufferers?Is Rice or Oat milk better?Thanks.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Anything can be an IBS 'trigger'; it's a fairly individual thing. For example, soy milk makes my IBS a lot worse (cramping pain and diarrhoea), because I am intolerant to soy. I would wait a week and try the soy milk again to see if you get a similar reaction, or any other reaction (don't know whether you have a particular problem with D for example) in the next few days. It could just be a coincidence. Sorry, I don't know about Rice or Oat milk.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No standard rule.Some people have no problems with lactose at all so have no problems with regular milk.Some poeple have problems with raffinose which can be a problem with soy milk


> quote: The soy bean naturally contains a complex array of sugars including sucrose, maltose and a variety of complex sugars commonly referred to as oligosaccharides. Of the latter, two in particular - stachyose and raffinose - are troublesome as we do not manufacture the enzymes necessary to break them down into their simplest and most digestible forms. They tend to ferment rather than digest causing gas formation, abdominal pains, bloating and flatulence which many people naturally find off putting. This is why some people experience flatulence problems particularly with aqueous extract "milk" and "tofu" products in which the basic process tends to concentrate these oligosaccharides against other whole bean soy foods, especially "miso" and "tempeh" where both the stachyose and raffinose have been broken down by the fermentation processes. http://www.soyproducts.com.au/soyindie.htm


For some people the % fat is the big issue, for others it is no big deal.Everyone varies, so you have to experiment to see what works for you.K.


----------



## Davis 2002 (Jan 6, 2002)

tastes great better than rice but causes GAS


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"does Soy not suit all IBS sufferers"There is no single food that is good or bad for all IBS sufferes nor is there a single food which is safe for all, except maybe salt since we do not "react" to salt (be a big probklem if the body did!).Food tolerance is very patient specific. This can help explain:IBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/088...3369143-6824157 "FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 and http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...=4;t=000286;p=4 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...0286;p=3#000106 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=4&DaysPrune=30 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000286 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000285 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000331#000001 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000302 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000287 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000313&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...0293;p=2#000069 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000276 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=5;t=000073 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000356&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000320#000016 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000383#000010 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000126&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=17;t=000033 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000363#000002 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=028290#000001 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000335#000009 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1&t=028290&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000353 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000389 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000427#000006 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000421 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000427#000015 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=030178#000003 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000476 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000478 (NEW testimonial by Bobby&#8230;good) http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000488 MNL


----------

